# Navy SEAL extraction



## sunny91 (Nov 23, 2007)

MH-47 video. Special way to do this..

Sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

That is one way of dealing with a seaborne extraction, textbook style...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty slick. I didn't do much water stuff in my time, that looked cool.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Done it a couple of times, but never on a real OP... Cant do it with many guys on the RIB and it takes awhile for the -47 to get out of the water....

This use of extraction would only be done in extreme situations...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool video. Doesn't look like a good form of extraction if under fire. The Chinook would get shot to shreds.


----------

